# Rückgaberecht abgelehnt !



## 0815 (10. April 2009)

*Rückgaberecht abgelehnt !*

ich fasse mich kurz!

ich habe mir vor 3 tagen ein neues netzteil zugelegt und wollte es gestern zurück geben weil unter last die grafikkarte sofort abgeschmiert ist 

das netzteil ist "mattbeschichtet" und ganz kleine kratzer vom einbau und ich habe es aus folgender begründung nicht umgetauscht bekommen 

es ist gebraucht und ausgepackt - mit den kratzern kann er es nicht weiter verkaufen und somit nicht zurück nehmen

logischerweise musste ich das netzteil auspacken und einbauen - gibt es denn keine möglichkeit an sein geld zu kommen?


----------



## Uziflator (10. April 2009)

*AW: Rückgaberecht abgelehnt !*

Hast du es im Laden um die Ecke oder im Inet gekauft?


----------



## Bumblebee (10. April 2009)

*AW: Rückgaberecht abgelehnt !*

Natürlich, um es zu gebrauchen/einzubauen musst du es ja auspacken und einbauen - dabei entstehen logischerweise "Gebrauchsspuren"
Wenn dies nicht übermässige Spuren sind kann dir daraus niemand einen Strick drehen

Ich denke, dass es auch noch darauf ankommen könnte ob bei dir ein "Verschulden" vorliegt

Also wenn das Nettzeil defekt ist und darum die GraKa abschmiert muss es ausgetauscht werden
Wenn das Netzteil offensichtlich (und von dir erkennbar) zu "klein" ist und darum seinen Dienst nicht tun kann wird es eng


----------



## Pokerclock (10. April 2009)

*AW: Rückgaberecht abgelehnt !*

Zunächst einmal ist es wichtig zu wissen, ob du es per Internet oder im Laden gekauft hast. Hast du es im *Internet* gekauft, gilt das Fernabsatzrecht. Dazu erstmal hier einlesen WICHTIG! zum verstehen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...t-und-kostenuebernahme-des-rueckversands.html

BGB - nichtamtliches Inhaltsverzeichnis

Du hast also ein 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht. Dem zu folge kannst du ohne Angaben von Gründen die Ware wieder zurücksenden und du erhältst dein Geld wieder. ABER! Jetzt kommen wir zum Problem.

Das Gesetz sieht einen Wertersatz vor bei Ware, die *verschlechtert* wurde (346 II S.1 Nr.3 BGB). Das könnte bei dir vorliegen in Form der Kratzer. Inwieweit da jetzt eine "Verschlechterung" der Ware vorliegt und inwieweit sich das wertmindert auswirkt ist Wertungssache und kann hier niemand beurteilen. Klar ist aber, dass der Händler auf gar keinen Fall einfach sagen kann, dass du die Ware behalten musst. Wenn, dann muss er die Ware zurücknehmen, aber nur einen Teil des Verkaufspreises zurück bezahlen. Er kann den Teil behalten, der die Höhe der Wertminderung darstellt. 

Dazu gibt es jetzt aber noch eine Ausnahme im Gesetz. Die "bestimmungsgemäße Ingebrauchnahme". Fraglich ist, ob der Einbau ins Gehäuse und die Kratzer, die durch den Einbau entstanden sind zur "bestimmungsgemäßen Ingebrauchnahme" gehören. Auch das ist Wertungssache und kann ich und sonst hier niemand abschließend beurteilen. Aber diese Ausnahme gilt nicht bei Fällen des FAR, wenn der Verbraucher auf diesen Sachverhalt und zur Vermeidung hingewiesen wurde (§357 III S.1 BGB). Dann gilt §346 II S.1 Nr.3 BGB ohnehin nicht. Da gilt es vor allem die AGB des Händlers zu studieren, ob dort ein entsprechender Passus drin steht.

Aber auch dazu gibt es eine Ausnahme (ich weiß kompliziert). Die steht im Satz 2 §357 III BGB. Falls die Verschlechterung nur auf Grund der Prüfung zu stande kam, gilt wiederum §346 II S.1 Nr.3 BGB. Also die Klausel zur "bestimmungsgemäßen Ingebrauchnahme".

Jetzt zum Fall, wenn du das NT im *Laden* gekauft hast. Da gilt das FAR nicht. Du brauchst also einen anderen Grund, um vom Vertrag zurücktreten zu können. Einfach hingehen und umtauschen wollen geht also nicht. Es gibt auch keine Frist (Außer der Händler bietet das freiwillig an).

Da bei dir das NT nicht funktionierte, könntest du einen Sachmangel geltend machen. Dazu den Blog lesen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...imal-nacherfuellung-dann-erst-ruecktritt.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...cta-fiepen-der-grafikkarte-umtauschgrund.html

Bevor du also zurücktreten kannst, musst du eine Frist zur Nacherfüllung setzen. Zwei Wochen reichen vollkommen aus. Und nicht vom Händler bedrängen lassen wegen einer "Nachbesserung" oder er müsse das Gerät erst zum Hersteller schicken. Das ist sein Problem! Dir steht rechtlich die Auswahl zwischen Nacherfüllung und Nachbesserung zu (§§437, 439 BGB), also solltest du auch die Nacherfüllung nehmen. So bekommst du gleich ein neues Gerät und musst nicht warten. Dass der Händler das Gerät zum Hersteller schicken muss, ist rechtlich irrelevant und Problem des Händlers. Zudem muss er nachweisen, dass du den Schaden zu verantworten hast. > siehe dazu hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...ad-acta-gehaeuse-oeffnen-garantieverlust.html

Leistet der Händler nicht bis zum Ablauf der Frist kannst du vom Vertrag zurücktreten. Und wir kommen wieder zu den Regeln des §346 II BGB, diesmal ohne Ausnahmen des §357 BGB. Und auch hier wird der Knackpunkt wieder die "bestimmungsgemäße Ingebrauchnahme" sein. *Das kann ich nicht beurteilen oder sonst jemand hier. * *Ich mache hier ja keine Rechtsberatung*. Aber davon abgesehen, kämen wir dann zum §346 III Nr.2 und Nr.3 BGB. Das sind wiederum Ausnahmen, in denen der Wertersatz entfällt, wenn ein Mangel vorliegt. Könnte also für dich interessant werden. 

Natürlich kannst du Ansprüche wegen Mängeln auch bei Fernabsatzverträgen geltend machen.


Wie gesagt, meine Aussagen oben haben keinen Anspruch auf Richtigkeit, Vollständigkeit oder Aktualität. Was du am Ende machst ist deine Entscheidung.


----------



## 0815 (10. April 2009)

*AW: Rückgaberecht abgelehnt !*

also danke erstmal für eure antworten und ausführlichen erklärungen

das netzteil habe ich im shop gekauft "km-elektronik" - an der kasse stand ein schild auf dem stand: die ware kann innerhalb von 14 tagen originalverpackt und unbenutzt zurückgegeben werden

irgendwo haben sie sich damit schon abgesichert, aber es muss doch eine möglichkeit geben, schliesslich muss ich es doch auspacken und testen

die kratzer ... nur wegen ein paar minimalen kratzern "bilder beigefügt" -.-
ich hab zum verkäufer gesagt das ich "NICHT" mein geld wieder möchte, sondern nur ein anderes produkt und ich damit einverstanden bin mir auch ein paar euro abzuziehn vom "alten" netzteil - er meinte aber: er kann es nicht, da er es nicht als neuware verkaufen kann und gebrauchte netzteile verkaufen sie nicht

ich meine.. km gibts ja überall, wenn mir DIESER shop das nicht umtauscht, - gibt es nicht eine andere möglichkeit, es an die "hauptzentrale" zu schicken, oder irgendwie anders?


----------



## Maschine311 (10. April 2009)

*AW: Rückgaberecht abgelehnt !*

Tja, ich habe mit KM auch nicht die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich bestelle grundsätzlich im I-Net. Da steht fder Kunde nicht unbedingt im Vordergrund.
Versuche es halt hier im Verkaufthread oder Ebay zu verkaufen, es ist ja OVP und mit Rechnung mit voller Garantie, denke so 10€ unter Neupreis wirst du es schon los. !


----------



## Mosed (10. April 2009)

*AW: Rückgaberecht abgelehnt !*

Wenn das NT defekt ist, kannst du doch die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen!? Ist das NT denn ausreichend dimensioniert? Welches ist es und welche Graka soll befeuert werden?

Ich würde als erstes mal abklären, ob das NT defekt ist. Denn bei einem Defekt ist es wohl egal, ob Gebrauchspuren vorhanden sind.

Und ein defektes NT als funktionierend und fast neu weiterzuverkaufen wäre wohl auch nicht grade nett...


----------



## Lexx (10. April 2009)

*AW: Rückgaberecht abgelehnt !*

Sorry maid, nichts für ungut, aber DAS hätte ich auch nicht mehr zurück genommen.
Sag, passt du auf deine Sachen nicht auf.. ?


----------



## Pokerclock (10. April 2009)

*AW: Rückgaberecht abgelehnt !*

Da hattest ja geschrieben, dass das NT bei dir nicht funktioniert hat (welches ist es denn?).

Ich würde das als Sachmangel deklarieren, da sind die Kratzer (vorerst) nicht von Belang. Der Händler muss eben nachweisen, dass du den Mangel verursacht hast. Aber das habe ich oben geschrieben. Ist der einfachste weg.

Aber die Kratzer sind wirklich ziemlich heftig.


----------



## overkill_KA (11. April 2009)

*AW: Rückgaberecht abgelehnt !*

Hi

Also in unserem K&M stehen an der Kasse Schilder, dass Ware nur ungeöffnet zurückgenommen werden kann.
Denk mal dass das dann in jedem Shop so ist.
Das auch der Grund warum ich da nicht mehr einkaufe. 

Greets overkill


----------



## Thornscape (12. April 2009)

*AW: Rückgaberecht abgelehnt !*

So wie ich das sehe, ist das sowieso nur eine freiwillige Zusatzleistung von KM, wenn sie auch Ware zurücknehmen, die ganz normal im Ladengeschäft verkauft wurde.
Da du ja anscheinend ganz normal im Laden gekauft hast, würde ich sagen, dass du da leider Pech hast, solange das NT selbst keinen Mangel hat, der schon beim Kauf vorgelegen hat.


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Rückgaberecht abgelehnt !*

also ich hab es damals geschafft bei meinem k&m shop meine MSI 3870er oc nach 1monat umzutauschen weil sie zu laut war 
ok hat auch ca.1std gedauert bis sie das gemacht haben, aber sie haben es dann gemacht 
aber wenn man sowas will gibts regeln die man immer einhalten sollte  

1. immer höflich bleiben
2. sachlich bleiben
3. nicht sofort abspeisen lassen 
4. wärs gut wenn du schon einiges bei ihnen gekauft hasst. und ich hab schon einiges bei ihnen gekauft, mein vorheriger und jetziger pc sind von denen und das hab ich denen auch unter die nase gerieben, genauso das allgemeine blabla von wegen immer sehr zufrieden gewesen und wäre froh wenn sie hier ne ausnahme machen könnten da ich auch in zukunft weiter bei ihnen die hw kaufen will usw.

und der triftigste grund war aber auch das ich beim kauf auch extra gefragt habe ob die auch leise ist da mein pc im wohnzimmer steht, und man versicherte mir sie sei nicht lauter als meine damalige 1950pro von powercolor

was sie jedoch auch nicht wussten konnten das ich da schon die neue revision bekommen hatte mit geändertem bios wo der lüfter standartmäßig auf 80%lief  (was sie dann auch bei einer neuen getestet haben und sich wunderten)

sie hab aber auch den beschädigte karton bemängelt, da war eine lasche eingerissen,sie gaben mir auch den tipp in zukunft bissl besser auf den karton aufzupassen dan würden solche ausnahme umtauschaktionen auch leichter von statten gehen  (naja wer denkt schon an sowas wie den karton )


----------



## JuliusFriedberg (12. April 2009)

*AW: Rückgaberecht abgelehnt !*

Ich würde nun auf die Seite des Grafikkartenherstellers gehen und guvken ob dein NT die Spezifikationen einhält , wenn ja würde cih zum Shop gehen und sagen , dass das NT bei Nennlast abschmiert und , dass du ein Neues bekommen möchtest oder ein Reperatur ioder co.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Rückgaberecht abgelehnt !*

Rücknahme wenn es nicht defekt ist und im Laden und nicht im Internet gekauft wurde ist freiwillig

wegen den Gebrauchsspuren würde ich als Händler nicht den vollen Kaufpreis zurück geben 

aber Sie müssen es auch nicht zurück nehmen


----------



## JePe (12. April 2009)

*AW: Rückgaberecht abgelehnt !*



0815 schrieb:


> das netzteil habe ich im shop gekauft "km-elektronik" - an der kasse stand ein schild auf dem stand: die ware kann innerhalb von 14 tagen originalverpackt und unbenutzt zurückgegeben werden
> 
> irgendwo haben sie sich damit schon abgesichert, aber es muss doch eine möglichkeit geben, schliesslich muss ich es doch auspacken und testen



Noe. Wenn Du "im Laden um die Ecke" kaufst, hast Du kein pauschales Rueckgaberecht; die Praxis von K&M, ungeoeffnete und unbenutzte Ware 14 Tage lang zurueckzunehmen, ist bereits als kulant einzustufen. Punkt.

Ein 14taegiges Rueckgaberecht hast Du allenfalls bei Kaufvertraegen, die ueberwiegend bis ausschliesslich unter Verwendung von Fernkommunikationsmitteln zu Stande gekommen sind (sog. Fernabsatzvertraege). Auch da hast Du keinesfalls das Recht, beliebige Hardware bis zum Ende der Widerrufsfrist zu nutzen und dann  zurueckzusenden - das entsprechende Gesetz soll lediglich dafuer sorgen, dass "Fernabsatzkunden" nicht gegenueber den Kaeufern in Ladengeschaeften benachteiligt sind. Und "mal eben" zwei Wochen (oder auch nur drei Tage) lang testen laesst Dich kein normaler Haendler. Punkt.

Im Uebrigen hatte ich dasselbe Netzteil - und damit einen bis Unterkante Oberlippe uebertakteten Phenom 2 X3, 8 Gb RAM, eine GeForce 9800 GX2, zwei optische Laufwerke, eine Festplatte, eine SSD, eine Soundkarte, eine Funknetzwerkkarte und etliche Luefter problemlos betreiben koennen. Moeglicheit 1: das Netzteil ist schlicht defekt, dann bestehe auf Nacherfuellung (siehe Post von "Pokerclock"). Moeglichkeit 2: die Grafikkarte ist hinueber.


----------



## Bruce112 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Rückgaberecht abgelehnt !*

hast du kein eding zu hause einfach  draufpinseln .

oder es gibt   auch lackstifte für autos ,kaufst du eine davon .dann hatt sich die sache erledigt.

Hab ne xigmatek lüfter der hatte sich verabschiedet bzw.ab 1300 rpm 
hatte er nicht mehr hochgedreht dann xigmatek ein email geschrieben .

und nach 2 wochen ne neue lüfter bekommen . porto hab ich bezahlt und das wars auch .

Und ich weiß nicht wiso die das nicht zürücknehmen ?
dann sollen die paar kröten von dier abziehen wegen der kratzer.

und was für ne marke ist das netzteil ?


----------

